# anyone know of a good POS point of sale/inventory control program?



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good point of sale/inventory control program?


----------



## sportmarty (Jul 6, 2008)

Well early last year as our growth was exploding prior to the economy imploding we were looking for a time clock, payroll software, and a full on soup to nuts program... after figuring it would cost 3800 for a POS system and computer I tried a bunch of shareware and eval copies and they all sucked. 

Then I stumbled across something called retail ICE on ebay and for the unbelievable low price of 19.99 plus postage I had a Management info/POS system that would rival any billion dollar retail operation and I would know as I have 20+ years of retail management under my belt at Target/Macy's/Best Buy. This is for the software only no hardware but you dont really need the hardware unless you have a full on store. 

you can run it off a regular windows computer and if you wanted to you could issue frequent buyer cards, gift registry, invoices, time card reports, email blasts, customer search, mailing labels its great.

just looked online and it is available...it will take some work to generate your supply list and SKU's but it is awesome... this is not an eval copy but the full version. If you need additional training then you pay a couple of hundred dollars for that but if you have a basic knowledge and view the video tutorials you will be okay.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I remember seeing a Quickbooks POS software which can be integrated into the Quickbooks accounting software.


----------



## brittanydoll (Aug 8, 2009)

vctradingcubao said:


> I remember seeing a Quickbooks POS software which can be integrated into the Quickbooks accounting software.



dont go quickbooks, it is linear software, so touch screen noncompatible.

if i were you i would go ChikPOS Checkout System by jsi (jeremy shum invent). best value for money on the market


----------



## cubs52632 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have Quickbooks Cash Register Plus and it is touch screen. So you are misinformed on that. You can link it right up to quickbooks pro and you can get both on ebay for around $100 and if you do your credit card processing through intuit you get $200 back.


----------



## rhythm of life (Aug 5, 2009)

we used Mail Order Manager Or M.O.M. and it was very user friendly and easy to keep. Not sure on cost but I liked it.
Good Luck, there are hundreds of choices.


----------



## HSH_Apparel (Feb 7, 2010)

Trying to find some inventory control software and just bringing this thread back up to see if any new members have other ideas or if peoples opinions have changed. I'm not interested in a touch screen compatible software at this point FYI.

Here is what people have suggested thus far:

Quickbooks POS
retail ICE
ChikPOS Checkout System by jsi
Mail Order Manager Or M.O.M.

Coverage of these programs or any other will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

